# generally how long do RBP go through the breading ritual?



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

jus wondering because mine have been doing it for about 3 weeks now... i think i have 2 pair that are going to breed or i have 3 males competing for the female..lol, very cool to watch


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

how do you know they are males if they haven't bred??? There is no way to be sure of that unless you have ALOT of experiance. Breeding useualy only takes a couple hours.....prespawning behavior can last dys.....but maybe your female isn't ready to breed. When she is they will breed. Tell me more about the situation. size? tank?, etc etc???


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> how do you know they are males if they haven't bred??? There is no way to be sure of that unless you have ALOT of experiance. Breeding useualy only takes a couple hours.....prespawning behavior can last dys.....but maybe your female isn't ready to breed. When she is they will breed. Tell me more about the situation. size? tank?, etc etc???


to be honest i have no idea if i have all males or all females or a mix... but in the past few weeks they have be going though the ritual's... i am not going to decribe all the different movements but all the vids and all the threds i have read... mine are doing it all... my reds that are acting like this are 6"-10".....tank is 135g planted, sand, temp is around 81-82.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

it is very possible.....try doing 2 water changes a week 50%, refill with cooler water to try and drop the temp a little


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> it is very possible.....try doing 2 water changes a week 50%, refill with cooler water to try and drop the temp a little


what would this do?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ps get aggressive around breeding time. Lower temp= less agression. Maybe 78 degrees would be good.


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> Ps get aggressive around breeding time. Lower temp= less agression. Maybe 78 degrees would be good.


ahhh i get it..lol

thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

eightreds said:


> Ps get aggressive around breeding time. Lower temp= less agression. Maybe 78 degrees would be good.


only lower the temp if breeding is not your goal.


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Ps get aggressive around breeding time. Lower temp= less agression. Maybe 78 degrees would be good.


only lower the temp if breeding is not your goal.
[/quote]

what would 2x 50% water changes and cooler water do for me?.....i would like them to breed....it seems like we have gone waaayyy of my question here.
MY RBP are going through the breeding ritual..... generally how long do they do this for????... like i stated befor... they have been doing this for about 3 weeks but no eggs yet.... maybe my female(s) are not ready yet? and being teases....haha.

thanks all


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no....we haven't gotten WAAAYYY off.....I said if you want them to breed....do 2 water changes a week of 50% or more....and replace with cold water. You have to drop the tank temp from 82 to 76-78 degrees...sometimes cooler.....a little trick we sometimes use......it simulates the rainy season in thier natural habitat....which is when they breed.

for the rest of your question....go back up to the top and read what I wrote again in the very first post......actualy here I will copy and paste where I answered your question



> how do you know they are males if they haven't bred??? There is no way to be sure of that unless you have ALOT of experiance. *Breeding useualy only takes a couple hours*.....*prespawning behavior can last days*.....*but maybe your female isn't ready to breed. When she is they will breed. * Tell me more about the situation. size? tank?, etc etc???


In other words....all I am trying to do is help you stimulate your female to drop her eggs. Males are AT ALL times ready to breed.....the trouble is getting the female to breed with him........the female ALWAYS has eggs in her.....when she is ready to mate with the male, she will spin circles and drop her eggs and the male will fertilize them. Not always is your female going to want to breed. The first breeding is the hardest. After that they will breed on a regular basis provided you conditions are right. Cool water acts as just ONE of the many things that may or may not contribute to triggering breeding.



eightreds said:


> Ps get aggressive around breeding time. Lower temp= less agression. Maybe 78 degrees would be good.


only lower the temp if breeding is not your goal.
[/quote]

what would 2x 50% water changes and cooler water do for me?.....i would like them to breed....it seems like we have gone waaayyy of my question here.
MY RBP are going through the breeding ritual..... generally how long do they do this for????... like i stated befor... they have been doing this for about 3 weeks but no eggs yet.... maybe my female(s) are not ready yet? and being teases....haha.

thanks all
[/quote]
The reason I didn't understand what you were asking is because you obviously wrote it a little goofy....and I didn't understand what you were trying to say.


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> Ps get aggressive around breeding time. Lower temp= less agression. Maybe 78 degrees would be good.


*only lower the temp if breeding is not your goal.*
[/quote]

what would 2x 50% water changes and cooler water do for me?.....i would like them to breed....it seems like we have gone waaayyy of my question here.
MY RBP are going through the breeding ritual..... generally how long do they do this for????... like i stated befor... they have been doing this for about 3 weeks but no eggs yet.... maybe my female(s) are not ready yet? and being teases....haha.

thanks all
[/quote]
The reason I didn't understand what you were asking is because you obviously wrote it a little goofy....and I didn't understand what you were trying to say.
[/quote]

you said...... "only lower the temp if breeding is *not* your goal" sorry man... so should i or should i not drop my temp i have started with the 50% water change...and will do another on sunday

and i dont know what was "goofy" about my question b4... i only asked what 2x 50% water changes per week and lowering my temp would do.

thanks for the help man


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

maybe I read it wrong...IDK

Anyway....the reason I said only lower the temp if you are not trying to breed is because the guy above me told you to drop your temp if you didn't want the aggression....so I said....if you want to breed...keep your temp up to 82......if you are not trying to breed...lower your temp to 76-78.

Yes...keep your temp up, do big water changes, replace water with cool to try and drop tank temp. Air stones sometimes help, large feeding frequently, 12/12 light cycle, low traffic area for them to have as little disturbance as possible.


----------



## eightreds (Mar 2, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> maybe I read it wrong...IDK
> 
> Anyway....the reason I said only lower the temp if you are not trying to breed is because the guy above me told you to drop your temp if you didn't want the aggression....so I said....if you want to breed...keep your temp up to 82......if you are not trying to breed...lower your temp to 76-78.
> 
> Yes...keep your temp up, do big water changes, replace water with cool to try and drop tank temp. Air stones sometimes help, large feeding frequently, 12/12 light cycle, low traffic area for them to have as little disturbance as possible.


awsome! thanks... make's waayyy more sence now







thanks bro


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

any time


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Depend on experience.experienced breeders will follow through with eggs overnight(as long as no interruptions persist).Unexperienced breeders may take days or possibly weeks to get their stuff sorted out.


----------

